# adjustable sights for a Glock 23



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I have a Glock 23. My shots are hitting low and to the left (but with decent groups). This is an on-going problem for me. At 25 yards my shots are about 5 or 6 inches low and to the left.

I think the easiest thing would be to mount a new adjustable rear sight. I'd like to hear recommendations for a low profile adjustable sight for a Gen4 Glock.

Thanks in advance for your help.


Packard


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I know it's not what you want to hear, but the problem is not your sights, it's you. Changing the sights will only be a band-aid and not solve the real issue.

In my opinion there is no reason to put adjustable sights on a compact pistol.

If you want a Glock in.40 with adjustable sights, that will help you group better @ 25 yards, get a Glock 35.

Now, should you ignore this and go shopping for adjustable sights any way....

Check out Dawson Precision, they have some adjustable sights:

* DP Rear Sight Glock Black Serrated Adjustable Rear Sight, .125" Notch, Match with .285 or .300 Tall Front #017012 Detail Page*

* DP Rear Sight Glock Black Serrated Adjustable Rear Sight, Standard Notch, Match with .335 Tall Front #024026 Detail Page*


----------



## barstoolguru (Mar 3, 2012)

and here


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

JD is right. Shooting low left is the most common problem KNOWN to new GLOCK shooters. Instead of new sights, you need to try two things; 1) wrap your strong hand a bit farther around the gun until the crease of the last joint on your trigger finger nearly touches the edge of the trigger. Concentrate on pressing it straight back. 2) Make sure your firing hand pinky exerts no pressure--that is zero strength--on the grip It's just there for the beer.

That should fix your problem, but if you still want adjustible sights, GLOCK makes a really bad set. In fact, I changed mine out and still have them laying around somewhere. PM and we can arrange things if my advice above doesn't have you going "Oh, duh. That DID work..."

<g>
Dan


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Packard said:


> I have a Glock 23. My shots are hitting low and to the left (but with decent groups). This is an on-going problem for me. At 25 yards my shots are about 5 or 6 inches low and to the left.
> 
> I think the easiest thing would be to mount a new adjustable rear sight. I'd like to hear recommendations for a low profile adjustable sight for a Gen4 Glock.
> 
> ...


Have you bench rested the pistol? Do that and tell us where you're grouping. i don't own a Glock, but I would think you could drift the sights if need be. But you'll never know if your sights are on or off unless you bench rest it. If you bench rest it at say 10 to 15 yards and your hitting center bullseye, it's your shooting form, if you are still grouping left, it's the sights. You may need to punch your rear sight to the right a little if the sights need adjusting.


----------



## Dragonheart (Jan 30, 2012)

Packard said:


> I have a Glock 23. My shots are hitting low and to the left (but with decent groups). This is an on-going problem for me. At 25 yards my shots are about 5 or 6 inches low and to the left.
> 
> I think the easiest thing would be to mount a new adjustable rear sight. I'd like to hear recommendations for a low profile adjustable sight for a Gen4 Glock.
> 
> ...


Hi Packard,

I agree, bench rest you handgun or at least sandbag it in and test the sights. Taking the shooter out of the equation as much as possible is the only way to actually check the sights. Don't assume it's something you are doing wrong. It very well could be the ammo you are using, the barrel or misaligned sights. Secondly don't expect too much from a compact Glock at 25 yards. I have tested numerous loads using a machine rest and I can tell you a 5 shot 3-1/2 inch group out of a compact Glock with a standard barrel at 25 yards is doing really really well. These were not intended to be target guns and 15 yards is a better range for them.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

You're right handed aren't you?First hand it to a few seasoned shooters and see where they hit.Too little finger on the trigger will push you left,and tightening your grip as you pull the trigger pulls you low.Tightening up is a natural occurance,you have to train the index finger to operate independant of the others.Could be ammo as Dragon said too so try another brand next time out.


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

I agree its in the finger, my buckmark shoots strait, my 1911 shoots strait but im low and left as well with my 17. Im use to a smaller grip as well. I have been checking myself and the more i read the more im convinced its just me. Are you right handed and do you shoot with one eye closed? If so try both eyes open and concentrate on your front sight.


----------



## RedBacchus (Nov 14, 2012)

"I know it's not what you want to hear, but the problem is not your sights, it's you. Changing the sights will only be a band-aid and not solve the real issue.

In my opinion there is no reason to put adjustable sights on a compact pistol."

You might want to simple try relaxing you grip and squeezing. We tend to hit down-left when we "choke the chick.... grip"


----------

